# [Taiwan NR] 2x2 official 2.25 NR average Yan-Hung Lai



## SteveG1007 (Jun 14, 2015)

A surprise NR.
I need to improve my TPS, is there any suggestions for me? 
I hope I can join the sub-2 club some day


----------



## thelunarbros (Jun 14, 2015)

Niceeee! Go for sub 2


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 14, 2015)

As for suggestions, at this point in 2x2, TPS is really all you can do. Besides that, maybe predict AUF?


----------



## ottozing (Jun 14, 2015)

SteveG1007 said:


> A surprise NR.
> I need to improve my TPS, is there any suggestions for me?
> I hope I can join the sub-2 club some day



Lol I still can't tps on 2x2. What I did to remedy that was focus on turning fluidly and never pausing between turns. Of course, it's still good to practice tps a little bit, so maybe force yourself to sub 1 full EG or something (preferably with most algs sub .9 or even sub .8 if you can handle it).

You'll be in the sub 2 club in no time


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 14, 2015)

wow that's nice! I wish i could bother to learn CLL/EG...


----------



## Berd (Jun 14, 2015)

That second solve was beautiful! GJ!


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Jun 14, 2015)

Nice, go go sub 2


----------



## Kurainu17 (Jun 14, 2015)

TPS, Predicting AUF, Cancelling moves, and trying to remove rotations are the only things you should work on. 
Join the Sub-2 club!


----------

